# My Last HooRah



## jtf107 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll be graduating from my high school this year and that only leaves 2 shows left to run. Since I was a freshman I have constantly been expanding the capabilities of the facility and adding as many special effects as I could. 

The last show I'll do I have complete control over. It's essentially a pageant for senior guys. Last year was pretty amazing, but this year I want to pack as much "coolness" into it as I can. 

I already plan on using laser projector, real rain, and have a very large projector capable of covering the entire upstage cyc. I just need more effects cool things I can do that will keep people talking about this show as they have in the past. Have you seen any cool performances that I could incorporate? Videos? I have a way of doing very expensive things very well and cheap, so I'm open to any ideas. 

What have you always wanted to do?


----------



## misterm (Feb 26, 2014)

saw a great dance effect where they projected classic dance clips from classic movies (gene kelly, fred astaire, etc...) where the projected image "danced" with the live performer, then seamlessly transformed into a live performer as well. then "danced" back onto the screen.


----------



## wolfman005 (Feb 27, 2014)

Holographs. Well I haven't seen it on a show but I wouldn't mind seeing it...


----------

